# Richard Gere - "Hachico: A Dog's Story" Photocall at 4th Rome International Film Festival 16.10.2009 x34



## Tokko (20 Okt. 2009)

​


----------



## Rainer Wenger (20 Okt. 2009)

:thx: für Richard.


----------

